# Montecristo Reserva Negra Montecristo Reserva Negra Cigar Review - Nothing near the hype.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Montecristo Reserva Negra Montecristo Reserva Negra Cigar Review - Nothing near the hype.*

Looks good. Smokes well. Burns well. Nothing to write home about. The ads pumped it up too much. Just once I'd like to see an ad that says,

Read the full review here: Montecristo Reserva Negra Montecristo Reserva Negra Cigar Review - Nothing near the hype.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Had one of these last night. It had been in my humidor for at least 4 months so I figured I finally give it a try. 

The construction was superb. Very nice cap. I actually had to change my plan because my punch cutter couldn't cut all the way through the cap so I switched to my Xikar Xi1. Draw was a bit tight but not too bad. 

The flavor to me was pretty one dimensional. I didn't pick up a lot of complexity other than spice and a little licorice. 

The burn was consistent, not perfect but I didn't experience any problems. The ash held on strong for quite a while. 

Overall a well constructed cigar but I wasn't impressed.


----------

